# Rosæ, nummo fractæ, genuent



## Little_Me

Hey guys! Does anybody know what "Rose numo fracta genvet" means?? I don't know, it's rather not in Spanish, but quite sounds alike...  Maybe it's a kind of dialect? Please, can you help me?


----------



## gemmita

It sounds very strange to me. For sure it's not spanish and it's not a dialect from Spain.


----------



## Little_Me

That's what I was afraid of...  I don't know what it means and I can't give you the context beacuse this sentence is all I have...Hmm, maybe it's something connected with French? But anyway, thanks for you reply, Gemmita!


----------



## Bea3

Hi, It is Latin, I think

Cheers


----------



## CatStar

I have never studied it but it looks like Latin to me? then again it could be esperanto, i´m sure there are esperanto dictinaries online so you could check.
Cat


----------



## Little_Me

I've checked it: it's neither Latin nor Esperanto....  I have no idea what other language could it possibly be... But thanks for your help, very much!


----------



## Bea3

Are you sure it is not Latin?


----------



## Little_Me

Yes, I'm sure, I have Latin-Polish dictionary at home...


----------



## Whodunit

It's definitely not Latin. The words "rose", "numo", and "genvet" are not Latin. Furthermore, I couldn't do a successful Google research, since the word "rose" is German, "numo" is a company and "GenVet" has something to do with pharmaceuticals or the like. "Fracta" is the feminine Latin word for "weak" derived from "fractus".

Moreover, I tried to search for "genuet"—in case it was written in the old Latin form—, but everything I could find were misspellings of the German word "genuegt/genügt".

If you ask me, I don't know what language it could be. Where did you read that anyway?


----------



## Little_Me

Ehh, it was a kind of short message for me from my friend. We usually write such short sentences (it's suppose to be a description which is connected with our mood, feelings or thoughts) to each other in Spanish, although none of us is Spanish And yesterday he wrote "Rose numo fracta genvet", and he added: [esp-nub] maybe this is a tip? I really don't know what it means and I can't ask him beacuse...you know...he will be laughing at me  But really Whodunit, thanks for your help! It's so nice that you made that effort and checked it...


----------



## cajzl

Maybe it is misspelled.

Rosae numo (_or_ nummo) fracta genuit. _(it sounds Latin)_


----------



## toscairn

In Danish articles are attached at the end of nouns, with "-et" being one type of them. I have no more info though.


----------



## kamome

hey...there's not only Esperanto: reading these post it comes to my mind that another european tried to INVENT a commonlanguage, but I sincerely cannot remember now his name, neither the one of his creation...
kamome


----------



## Rune Traverse

I entered the sentence into three different language identifiers on the 'net - two came up with Spanish, one with Italian.  *is fairly certain it's not either*  Maybe he spelled something phonetically?


----------



## kamome

it isn't for sure latin nor italian - neither it seems to me something like other neolatin languages, at least among the ones I know...are you sure it isn't an invented sentence coming for instance from a cartoon, some BD or SF comic, a movie or alike?...anyway, allow me some time to find out more, it sounds strangely familiar to my mind, 
かもめ


----------



## parakseno

It ain't Romanian for sure... (to rule out another Latin-based language)...


----------



## Whodunit

Little_Me said:
			
		

> and he added: [esp-nub] maybe this is a tip?


 
Maybe it is. Which languages does your friend know? Maybe it's one of the Nubian languages* spoken in Egypt? 

*If that were true, lots of accents would be missing.


----------



## Little_Me

Guys, come on! Do I look like I knew someone able to speak Nubian language? I've checked it once more and I'm quite sure that it's definitely not Romanian (thanks Parakseno ), Latin (even if some words were misspelled, it wouldn't make any sense) and Esperanto (I've checked it on the Internet)...My friend knows only German and English well and Spanish- only when his Internet Translator works properly But you have to admit that with the Internet you can write almost everything in almost all languages...So I still don't know what it means...And, Kamome, yes, I'm sure that it isn't made up! And it's not language from cartoons!


----------



## kamome

no, Little...it IS latin, although misspelled and bad written, peculiarly in the tense (genu-flectere) : I knew I had heard something alike, and I feel sure enough now that it is a quotation, correctly in its original : 

ROSÆ, NUMMO FRACTÆ, GENUENT... 

one late latin proverb (about 3rd century) referring to the frailty of chastity, that breaks if hit by money (but can easily be bought). 
its translation could be something like 

EVEN ROSES KNEEL, IF HIT BY A COIN...

かもめ
​


----------



## Little_Me

Oooooh, Kamome, you're amazing!!  If it's really as you wrote I guess now...it makes sense for me, indeed!! Wow, thank you so much! Being honest, I really lost hope that I will know what it means and now I know! Thank you so so so much, ehhh, I can't even express how much I'm grateful... THANK YOU!


----------



## kamome

_oh c'mon, Lil'Me...just squeezed a lil' (LOL! ) my brain to find out when and where I had seen something alike, __and I sorted out at last - it is a quotation more than a proverb, as this saying comes after a nearly unknown minor poet of the latest empire __owhose name I don't remember now), only known for a too long too boring too unread poem about FRAGILES MULIERUM VERTUTES - a passage showing how roman legionaires in __conquered countries used to throw coins among flowers into the gardens of married women they wanted to become lovers to..._ 

_PS: by the way, let us all at least know where YOUR FRIEND could ever find that!  _


かもめ


​


----------



## Little_Me

Well well, it's becoming more and more interesting... Heh, now I'm starting to doubt whether I really know what he meant!!  But I'll definitely ask him where he found it although, I must admit, it'll take a lot of guts to do that! But I'm at your command!


----------



## kamome

*JAMAIS de ma vie Vous "commander", Monsieur 　(Madame?...Mademoiselle?) : *
*je suis toujours prêt à Vos ordres, jusqu'à ce que je peux...*


かもめ ​


----------



## Little_Me

Mademoiselle would be just fine


> *je suis toujours prêt à Vos ordres, jusqu'à ce que je peux...*


 What can I say? I don't know why but it sounds really good to me...  
But, I've got something for you Kamome! It's about this sentence "Rosæ, nummo fractæ, genuent". I asked my friend about it and he said that this is not Latin! He states that it's Arameic!! He said he was once on a meeting with a guy who was talking about Arameic, Hebrew etc.,and that what he remembered from that lecture was just "Rose numo fracta genvet" (yes, it can be misspelled, he admits!) which is a kind of proverb or saying and is supposed to mean something like "Only rose can create (or bring) feeling"... Ehh, now I really don't know what to think abou it! I tried to check it on the Internet, but I couldn't find anything... Kamome,and what do you think?


----------



## kamome

_I sincerely don't know what to think, my FONTES ("solid" libraries and "heavy" texts,  lol!, nothing to share with the web) seemed to be totally serious __and competent ones - and if the sentence is still some misspelled, although having now a specific allocation and a searchable meaning - well, my confusion grows __far more wider...the story I mentioned is anyway well witnessed by more than one or two latin historians, and it sounds strange as well that SUCH a sequence of sounds and words may make sense and belong to TWO languages!...I admit I am really speechless, "mademoiselle"..._
__ 
かもめ​


----------



## Little_Me

Oh no, Kamome, your translation was absolutely great! And even if it's not what my friend meant it doesn't matter now...I'm truly grateful for all your help, your great effort you made and simply for everything 
   But I was wondering, you know, Arameic and Latin are quite similar somehow, in a way they were used commonly and by many people. So maybe it's not impossible that they have some common words or phrases? That's what I found at the beginning of my 'Arameic" search: 





> "...The Arameic language is a semitic language mother of the Hebrew language, it was written using the Phoenician alphabet. This is very important because the Arameic language was spoken not only on Mesopotamia but in all the Middle East, it is the language used to write the original bible with Ezra latter transliterate to Hebrew character, it was also the language Jesus himself spoke, and it was like the Latin language in Roman times, *a universal language used by educated people to communicate to each other around different nations*..."


   Ehh, I don't know what to think about it...I'll definitely try to find something more, 'cause information from the Internet is just not enough. My friend has a friend who has classes in the same building with people attending to culture studies D ), so maybe they can say more about Arameic language? Ok, but right now, I think we're stuck...
   PS. Once more, thank you, Kamome, for your help! Without you, I guess I wouldn't make any step forward  So thank you and...hmm...Pasqua felice, mio amico! (I hope I didn't make more than 5 mistakes... )


----------



## amikama

Little_Me said:
			
		

> It's about this sentence "Rosæ, nummo fractæ, genuent". I asked my friend about it and he said that this is not Latin! He states that it's Arameic!! He said he was once on a meeting with a guy who was talking about Arameic, Hebrew etc.,and that what he remembered from that lecture was just "Rose numo fracta genvet" (yes, it can be misspelled, he admits!) which is a kind of proverb or saying and is supposed to mean something like "Only rose can create (or bring) feeling"...


Sorry, but your friend misremembered. The proverb (either misspelled or not) is definitely NOT Aramaic, and I say it as a native speaker of Hebrew, Aramaic's sister language.


----------



## kamome

_...oh, thanks the Being, a real native showing us some light!...I myself was beginning to mumble __and re-mumble over that, so very many thanks to the Senior Member Amikama_様_..._ 
_...and, just to reply to your suggestive hypotesis, Lil'Me - the main problem seems to be about the birth and meaning of this sentence, which is different from some SUPPOSED "sound similarity": I__ mean, the funny behavings of rude roman legionaires confirmedly HAVE something to do with an according common meaning and proverb sense...don't you think so? _
_Anyway...please feel free to communicate PrivateMessaging with me, I took the permission to add you to my friends'list,_ 


かもめ






​


----------



## Little_Me

amikama said:
			
		

> Sorry, but your friend misremembered. The proverb (either misspelled or not) is definitely NOT Aramaic, and I say it as a native speaker of Hebrew, Aramaic's sister language.


 
So we're almost at the starting point... Amikama, you're the native speaker of Hebrew, but (sorry for asking) are you so familiar with Arameic that you can say, without any doubts, that this "Rose numo fracta genvet" thing is not Arameic for sure??... I thought that few hours ago I really didn't know what to think about it, but right now is much worse...  It's not Latin, not Hebrew and not Arameic (and none of modern languages) so what's left? I don't know what to do!


----------



## amikama

Little_Me said:
			
		

> Amikama, you're the native speaker of Hebrew, but (sorry for asking) are you so familiar with Arameic that you can say, without any doubts, that this "Rose numo fracta genvet" thing is not Arameic for sure??...


Yes, I'm 99% sure it's not Aramaic. Although I've never learnt Aramaic, I sometimes can read and understand Aramaic texts easily, since the two languages are quite similar. And the words "rose numo........" (in any spelling) don't say anything to me. None of them mean anything in Aramaic or Hebrew.



> It's not Latin, [...]


But weren't you already answered that it is Latin...? Or didn't this post convience you that it's Latin?


----------



## la grive solitaire

If it's any help, I found this link containing _Rosæ, nummo fractæ_

http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache:VjYb0_ir1wYJ:www.rostra.dk/latin/saxo0.html+Ros%C3%A6,+nummo+fract%C3%A6,++&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=5


----------



## Little_Me

Well, so that's it... I guess I've finally got my answer!  Summing up all replies and all suggestions there's only one sollution- it must be Latin! So it's really "Rosæ, nummo fractæ, genuent" as Kamome said!  My friend really had to misunderstand something, I think I'll have to seriously talk to him... 
   Guys, I'm so grateful to all of you who helped me to figure out this words...ehh... I mean, who did it instead of me and who were so determined that even me- causing all this commotion - couldn't stop them... So all of you, Amikama, La grive solitaire, and especially you, Kamome- *THANK YOU VERY MUCH*! Thanks for the effort, your time devoted (I hope not waisted...) to my problem and sorry for all this confusion! 
   Take care,
   Little_Me


----------

